# Sony Ericsson Xperia X1a HELP PLS!



## daimleramg (May 20, 2007)

Ok so my X1a runs on Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional, every 2 or 3 days I will go and check how much ram I have left. After a soft reset I will have about 140MB's of ram and after a few days it will drop down below 100 so that when I do my soft reset to bring it back to 140MB's. I have 590MB onboard storage memory(rom) and after windows and the programs I have installed I have 94MB left(mind you I have a 16GB micro SDHC card). Now last night I check my ram and it shows about 115MB's and onboard storage memory showed 94MB's so I decided that I don't need to do a soft reset. The problem started this morning, when I woke up after turning off my alarm on my phone, I saw a pop up. It said out of memory delete files that are not used(something along those lines). So I check my ram and it still says 115MB's but my rom says 0.2MB's. I was thinking to myself do I have a program that is downloading something automatically while I was sleeping? I wipe my eyes and did a soft reset, and my rom went back up to 94MB's. During the day at work around noon I check my rom again. It dropped down to 80MB's so I did a soft reset and it jumped back up to 94 MB's. Came home from work around 6pm today and did a hard reset cleared everything back to factory settings, then did a full back up dated march 15th when my phone was working properly. Now I'm still losing rom memory its dropping about 3 megs every 30 mins. This is very strange can someone help me pls? I seriously don't know what to do, I have called my Xperia tech support and all they can say is do a firmware uprade or send it in for repairs. But I'm pretty sure this isn't a hardware problem so I dont know how they can help be besides doing a hard reset.


----------



## daimleramg (May 20, 2007)

I found the solution please mark solved.


----------

